# Horsey Rooms =]



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

Lets see pictures of everyone's horsey decorated rooms. I know I have a saddle rack and a tack trunk in my room and TONS of horse pictures on my wall. Re-asure me Im not alone :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i HAD a horse shoe on my wall but it kept falling off. then i have one picture and a poster and a framed poster and my tack trunk and pics of my old horses on my mirror.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

haha! dont worry, you're not alone!
i have a horse painting on the wall near my bathroom, a wooden carving of a horse head and a pic of Charmer on my desk, and i have MOST of my show ribbons above my bed


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I have pictures of horses out of magazines and then horses I ride/have ridden all over my walls. Then I have a bunch of horse stuffed animals on my bed that people give me. And then my ribbons make almost a border around my room. Sadly, not enough room for an actual tack space. :? Thats at the barn.


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

My bedroom really isn't horsey anymore. A couple years ago I had posters ALL OVER my walls. But then I started to feel that they looked tacky so I took them all down. I had a picture of some horses but after we just redid my bedroom I'm not putting it back up. It was like an older picture and didn't fit the room. I have 3 horse plates that I'm putting back up on my walls. 
Once I get some really really good pictures of Ruby I'm going to put 3 of them up in my bedroom. But I don't really want a horsey bedroom anymore.
Get this. I had a very used horse halter hanging in my bedroom for *5* years. Maybe 6. It was my first horse's halter. Ha. I always forgot it was there so I never took it down. But now it's down. lol.


I also used to have all my ribbons all over the place. But I took them down too. Now they're in a box collecting dust. haha.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

My room wont be as horsey after I redo it either. I'm going to try to keep the ribbons up, but the posters/pictures are coming down, and I'll frame like a few of them and hang them up.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

You are defo Not alone! :lol:   


























:shock:


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Dang! :shock:


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

wowwwwww. :shock: 

I am not alone!!! :lol: 

I'll post mine tommrow when I post my moving day pics


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll take some once my room is cleaner. 8)


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

AND THE HORSEY ROOM GOLD METAL GOES TO.....*MOOMOO*


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

gotxhorses said:


> I'll take some once my room is cleaner. 8)


just what i was thinking :lol: 
well, my room isn´t super horsey, most of the horsey things are in a closet (books and that kinda stuff)


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha. My computers in a closet. We made it into a desk.


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

moomoo said:


> You are defo Not alone! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gooood lord. :shock: haha.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I know right? She's all out!


----------



## HappyAppy (Jul 20, 2008)

This is all the horsey stuff I have in my room:









just a board of boo!
I would like to get a nice painting someday though.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww, I like your board!


----------



## HappyAppy (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks! 
Its a b for boo on the right ya know, my mom and my sister couldn't figure it out but i keep it up anyway cause its cute. :lol:


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

i wish i had that many ribbons. I have alot but they are alll lined up. I just cleaned my tack in my room and it smells like the barn.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

my room isn't as horsey now...

horsey stuff:

- posters
- ribbons/trophies
- framed photos
- toy horses (lol almost 14 and still collecting toy horses)
- shampoo, sponges and other cleaning stuff
- blankets
- embroidered pillow (of an arabian)
- riding stuff

what i used to have:

- all of the above
- all my tack as i was in the middle of relocating to anothershed


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

haha i am 14 and still collecting model horses :roll:  :lol:


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sixteen and still have a bunk bed with horse stuffed animals. Plus some other types.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i'm 15 and i still collect/repaint breyers!!  :lol:


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha, I had some Breyer horses, but I don't have enough room in my bedroom to actually have them out :x , so I just stopped buying them because I couldn't show them off.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

i go for schleich....recently bought 3 more

a vanner stallion
a clydey/shire mare
and...
a little paint shetland foal


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Like this thread, my aunt collects old bits so i was going to start to do that too. And i have a horse themed ice shanty and will post a pic when i go it painted.


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

Gahh I wish I had a room! In the process of..renovating my room? I guess that's what you call it.. When it's all cleaned out and such I'm sure to have lots of horsey stuff! 

The only horsey thing I have in my temporary room is this ; (i know you all LOVE the wallpaper..)










ribbon display case..hand crafted specially for me! (made entirely of oak!) 

I plan to have lots of show pictures.. some of my drawings from art.. and I also have a Barrel racing wall decal.. It's like the vinyl wall stickers..but metal!


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

um i am just a tad envious of how many ribbons you have..LOL
love it everyone


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Baby Deja. 









One of the best gifts I think anyone has ever given me. Hand carved wooden box. Still crazy in love with it.









There's other little things such as pictures and such, but these are my favorites, out of my room.


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

Chestnuts73 said:


> um i am just a tad envious of how many ribbons you have..LOL
> love it everyone


if this is towards me, then thanks! After five years of showing thats all I got! Personally the amount of ribbons doesn't matter to me. Although...It is bothering me that I'm at such an odd number. 141?! Seriously?! Why can't it be 140 or..145..


----------

